# Ryan's or Quincy's steakhouse Yeast rolls - anyone know the recipe?



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Everytime I think about making bread, which isn't that often, I think about the rolls we used to get at Quincy's steakhouse or even Ryan's, as a kid a long time ago. They were buttery, salty, sweet, light and fluffy, and the waitress couldn't bring enough to the table. Remember these? I've googled them in the past but never found what I would consider to be a legit recipe for them.. Anyone out there have the secret recipe ?

Rob


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm no help for a secret recipe, but did you search for a "Sweet Dinner Roll" recipe?


----------



## tbern (Sep 14, 2022)

There's a Quincy's yeast roll recipe on food.com.  Many other recipes when you Google "Quincy's Steakhouse Rolls"


----------



## mike243 (Sep 15, 2022)

The honey butter would have made anything great lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 15, 2022)

Can't be of any help but they sound delicious! Of course which fresh baked roll wouldn't be. Hope you find what you're looking for! You would think I should remember the recipe for my own rolls...

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 15, 2022)

Oh man! those Ryans rolls and that butter....!!!!!! I could eat them by the tray.  
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 15, 2022)

My friends wife would always take a large pocketbook anytime they visited a Ryan's and leave with a basket full .
Love em !

Keith


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 15, 2022)

I’ve tried several internet recipes in the past but they weren’t the same … lots of imposters out there ..


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 15, 2022)

The roll of all rolls was at one of the many schools I attended as a young fella.  These were yeasty and buttery and they would always give you an extra if you asked for one. 

I managed the kitchen in a Western Sizzlin for a bit and we used frozen rolls, and they were good.  Bread is easy enough if you have a good stand mixer with a dough hook, if you don't (pro tip) buy the Rhodes or Bridgeford frozen raw dough loaves and let them thaw out just enough to cut into squares.  Pan them up in a pan with about an 1/8 inch of butter in the bottom and let them proof up.  Bake and inhale.  Sometimes I sprinkle some kosher salt on the top when they are frozen, cause F my hypertension.....

Buy the loaves because for the same price as the frozen individual roll squares you get 3X as much ;)

this is something I REALLY miss on low carb/keto


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 15, 2022)

Forget about the WS rolls Hj ! They were also mighty good ! We still have 1 on the area but not as tasty as they were.

Keith


----------



## Delta 1 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> The roll of all rolls was at one of the many schools I attended as a young fella.  These were yeasty and buttery and they would always give you an extra if you asked for one.
> 
> I managed the kitchen in a Western Sizzlin for a bit and we used frozen rolls, and they were good.  Bread is easy enough if you have a good stand mixer with a dough hook, if you don't (pro tip) buy the Rhodes or Bridgeford frozen raw dough loaves and let them thaw out just enough to cut into squares.  Pan them up in a pan with about an 1/8 inch of butter in the bottom and let them proof up.  Bake and inhale.  Sometimes I sprinkle some kosher salt on the top when they are frozen, cause F my hypertension.....
> 
> ...


The Bridgeford steakhouse roll you probably using. It is fantastic however it not sold on retailas fas as I know. If you have a friend that runs a restaurant ask him or her to find out from the distributor if they carry Bridgeford and het them to order a case for you.


----------



## Skikt22 (Oct 18, 2022)

Beware that many yeast rolls that follow older recipes seem flat. One issue my wife and the baker next door have discovered is that todays butter and Crisco have  less fat than they did 20 years ago. Adding  a tablespoon of lard in place of some of the butter or crisco  can result in rolls behaving and tasting like you remember they did. You may need to experiment a bit with each recipe to find the correct ratios.


----------



## Smokin Gators (Oct 18, 2022)

I used to like the big soft yeast rolls as well.  I never could find recipe for them either, so I developed my own and created this one about 40 years ago. Do not short cut the number of beats....This will give your arm a workout.  I use a strong wooden spoon.  I never tried a Kitchen Aid mixer with a dough hook.   That may be worth a try.   I always mixed them by hand....four sets of 50 beats.

These are a big hit at my house and often requested by friends and family during holidays.  I think you will enjoy them as well.  This recipe makes 12 large rolls each about the size of a hamburger bun.

Jim

*Jim’s Yeast Rolls*​
3 cups Bread Flour 
2 (1/4 ounce) packages active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon salt 
6 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk 
1 1/4 cups warm water (105 to 115 degrees F) 
1 large egg slightly beaten 
8 tablespoons butter melted (1 stick = 8 tablespoons) 
2 tablespoons butter flavored vegetable shortening

Place 2 cups flour in a large mixing bowl. Add yeast, salt, sugar and dry milk. Set aside. In a mixing bowl, combine water and egg and stir to blend. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients. Pour water mixture into the well. Mix by hand, beating 150-200 strokes and frequently scraping bottom and sides of bowl. Add (4 tablespoons) of the melted butter and beat to incorporate. Add remaining flour, about 1/3 cup at a time, beating to incorporate each addition. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Set dough in a warm, draft free place.  A good place in cold weather areas would be the as oven with a pan of the hottest tap water on the rack below.

Allow batter to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.

*You can use two methods to make rolls from this:

I use this one*….After the dough has raised, remove to a floured board. Dust hands and dough lightly with flour. Dough will be very sticky and moist at this point. Only add flour just so it can be easily handled. Punch down and knead until dough is smooth. Use dusting of flour as needed. Pinch a ball of dough off about the size of a tennis ball and shape into a roll and place on a greased baking sheet greased with the butter flavored shortening. The dough should be divided so that it makes about 12 rolls. Brush tops of each roll with remaining melted butter. Let rolls rise a second time (approximately 30-45 minutes) uncovered on stove top while oven is preheating. Bake in middle of 400 degree oven for 15-20 minutes. Check at 15 minutes.

*Here is the second one*….Coat cups, bottoms and sides of 12 cup muffin pan (or two small round pans) with shortening. Punch down batter (batter will be extremely soft and sticky). Drop by hand or spoonful into prepared muffin cups to make 12 rolls (or in pan touching the next). Brush dough with 1/2 remaining melted butter. Let rise uncovered in a warm draft free place until doubled in bulk, about 30 minutes. In preheated 400 degree oven, bake rolls on middle rack for 16-18 minutes. Brush tops of baked rolls with remaining melted butter.

*Cinnamon Butter* 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter 
2 ounces granulated sugar 
2 ounces brown sugar 
4 teaspoons cinnamon

 Beat all of the above ingredients together until smooth. Cover and refrigerate.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you so much! Will be trying this in a couple of weeks when things settle down! Appreciate you taking the time to share the recipe!


----------



## Smokin Gators (Oct 21, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Thank you so much! Will be trying this in a couple of weeks when things settle down! Appreciate you taking the time to share the recipe!


You are welcome.  Let me know how they turn out for you.


----------

